# Bike rental in Trier (south western) Germany



## montizano (Feb 27, 2011)

Anyone one know where I can rent some decent cross country or all mountain bikes near trier germany?

Also looking for beta on easy - mid range trails around there.

Thanks,

Monti


----------

